# How Did Your Family/Friends Treat You After They Found Out About You Being a Furry?



## AzureKiteUsagi (Nov 17, 2019)

I'm curious as to how nonfurries react to someone they know who IS a furry. 

I've only told a few friends and a couple of family members. Those friends either don't care or judge other furs. Family is either indifferent or has no idea about the furry community.


----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 17, 2019)

They still haven't found out, but I think it's more of a 'they still don't know' because I really don't like to treat the fandom as if it was something you should be ashamed of and hide it as a secret. I have only told three people and they were fine with it.


----------



## AzureKiteUsagi (Nov 17, 2019)

Spilogale Pygmaea said:


> They still haven't found out, but I think it's more of a 'they still don't know' because I really don't like to treat the fandom as if it was something you should be ashamed of and hide it as a secret. I have only told three people and they were fine with it.



I'm not really ashamed of the majority of the fandom. In fact, a relative of mine deemed the word furry as a negative concept until I showed and explained some things to her. She is even considering making her own fursona. It's just the fact that once someone knows a different side of you that they've never seen before, judgement begins. Sometimes it's good, sometimes it's bad.


----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 17, 2019)

AzureKiteUsagi said:


> I'm not really ashamed of the majority of the fandom. In fact, a relative of mine deemed the word furry as a negative concept until I showed and explained some things to her. She is even considering making her own fursona. It's just the fact that once someone knows a different side of you that they've never seen before, judgement begins. Sometimes it's good, sometimes it's bad.


Yeah, that is why one has to be careful who to tell about the fandom because even though it's just a hobby, it stills carries some stigma with it. Which is why I only told those three people, because I knew I could trust them and also because they were already into weird things too, varying from anime to different music tastes. So they just ended up accepting it with no problems.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Nov 17, 2019)

No difference.  Being open about my furriness has led to more friends than it has anything else.


----------



## Nyro46 (Nov 17, 2019)

My brother called me a furry before I even knew about the fandom. So, I kinda partially blame him for leading me to it. (But let's be fair, I would have eventually found it anyway). This was because I've always drawn anthro animal characters anyway, so it only made sense.

Everyone else in my family just knows I draw cartoon animal characters. I don't think most of them really know about furries or the fandom (other than my brother obviously). Like I've even been working on a fursuit head and my mom thinks it's cool, I didn't have any need to be like "BY THE WAY THIS IS ME BEING A FURRY, MOM."
My mom I think even watched a Christmas furry movie once and she still hasn't put two and two together xD


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 18, 2019)

I live recorded coming out as a furry to my family and they threw me out of the house. "Dress like a miserable dog, get treated like a miserable dog."

I now live in a dog house and eat dog food.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 18, 2019)

Immediate family:
Son went, "Oh God, mom!  Furries are gross!  That's just weird."
wife went, "Well, ok.  I love you, but this is weird.  I still love you, though.  Is it a phase?"
Daughter was like, "That's a fursona?  She's cool, I guess.  Let's play ponies!"

Now it's just another eccentric quirk in our family.

Friends?  we keep it quiet unless we really trust them.


----------



## Keefur (Nov 18, 2019)

I pretty much tell everybody and get it out in the open.  That way, I don't have to worry about hiding it.  It was a little bit scary a dozen years ago when Furries were really persecuted.  It's a lot better now.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Nov 18, 2019)

I'm not even sure if most people even know, and if they do the don't say anything.

My brother however knows. We've talked about furries before and i mentioned i was. He was chill about it though since we both  knew it was just anthro animals, and that was literally everywhere, whether you are furry or not. Think about it, from mascots, to cartoons, to movies, to memes, to.. well a lot of stuff.. so we just kept talking about it until we moved into roleplay territory, but as being the only one i know for sure knows it was an experience that wasn't tough at all, nothing between us changed.


----------



## AzureKiteUsagi (Nov 18, 2019)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> No difference.  Being open about my furriness has led to more friends than it has anything else.



That's great to hear!


----------



## Tendo64 (Nov 18, 2019)

They didn't really react at all and for good reason. It's a hobby, therefore not very important information.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Nov 18, 2019)

I never told my family about it, but it's difficult to hide when you attend a furry convention five years in a row.

My friends do mock me for it but it's never hostile. My sisters support it to an awkward degree, never mentioning it but teasing it every once in a while.
Then there's my mom who wants to see me in a fursuit, and wants one for herself...


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Nov 18, 2019)

It all actually depends on how you take it. People are assholes by nature.

Feel embarassed and others will exploit it for their own entertainment.

Or do like me, if friend will give you beer on party in dogs bowl to mock you then drink it with tongue like a dog and howl loud after doing it.

But most of the time? Friends of mine acknowledge that im a furry but are not saying a word about it... what for after all? Sometimes of course they try to mock me but stop once I start panting. You see... you can make people feel uneasy as well.


----------



## _Ivory_ (Nov 18, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> It all actually depends on how you take it. People are assholes by nature.
> 
> Feel embarassed and others will exploit it for their own entertainment.
> 
> ...


What a ominous boi x3


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 18, 2019)

Brother has basically not reacted, parents find it charming (and they're actually going to help a bit with the fursuit, mainly by teaching me how to use a sewing machine).

Friends?  There's the obvious ground rules, but let's just say one or two of those friends always winds up finding the... less savory parts of the fandom way before I do.  I'm STILL not sure how they do it.


----------



## Kinare (Nov 18, 2019)

My family will never find out, and if they did I'd be even more the outcast that I am now.

My friends are all either furries themselves or couldn't care less, but I also don't go throwing it in their faces all the time. It's just a fandom I participate in, not a way of life.


----------



## Troj (Nov 18, 2019)

Everybody I can think of offhand has been perfectly fine with it, and some previously-non-furry friends and acquaintances have even become furries as a result of me talking about it!


----------



## Mambi (Nov 18, 2019)

AzureKiteUsagi said:


> I'm curious as to how nonfurries react to someone they know who IS a furry.
> 
> I've only told a few friends and a couple of family members. Those friends either don't care or judge other furs. Family is either indifferent or has no idea about the furry community.



Well, only a few friends know and they are totally cool with it, so they pass the "definition of friend" test. <lol> As for family, my wife knows an she's totally fine with it and she's not furry herself (see my story posted elsewhere if curious), and my sister sort of knows and if cool with what she knows. I find most people are ok with it for the most part but when in doubt just tread with caution and fell things slowly out.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 18, 2019)

Nobody really cares.
My aunt did say that she thought furry conventions would be great at Disney World when I said they're all over the world all the time.
She then said it's better than Disney World.

You heard it here first, folks. Furry cons > Disney World


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Nov 18, 2019)

They don't know. And if I do my job right, they never will.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 18, 2019)

I would rather kill myself before revealing that I'm a furry.


----------



## Thrashy (Nov 18, 2019)

Nobody knows, but but I wont be able to hide it forever anyways ^^


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Nov 18, 2019)

I feel like my mother loves me even more 

She always calls me a cat, and says she's a "furry's mom" ..Then she questions why I chose a Panther

"..why you had to be a Big cat?"


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 18, 2019)

It's always been a sort of... non-issue, for me. Like, I don't care what people think, because if they have a problem that says more about them than about me. I never really _told_ anyone, so much as just... I've drawn stuff since basically forever. At some point that started being more and more furry critters. People see my art, and I've given prints to relatives for Christmas before. It's never been a big deal and they mostly think I am good at arting.

God forbid they find furry gallery sites, though. They might find out how shitty my art is next to other furry artists.


----------



## LeFay (Nov 18, 2019)

I've kept it a secret for 11 years. It's a hobby and I don't feel the need to talk about it irl unless that other person is a furry too. As far as friends and family only 2 people know which are my bestfriend and my sister.

My sister doesn't really care. She knows me well so she assumes I don't fall into the sterotypes.

My bestfriend thinks I'm a cringe lord but we've been bestfriends for 7 years so he isn't going to drop me that easily. Although he does send me anti fur memes which I find hilarious.

I think my brother knows but I also figured out he's a furry too and one of my biggest fears is I might cross him on one of these platforms eventually. But I assume he doesn't know.


----------



## Godzilla (Nov 18, 2019)

I don't think my mom even knows what a furry is.
I showed her a fursuit head for fun and she said it was cute, I showed her the bodysuit and she said it was scary.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184514683350454289
My dad doesn't know what a furry is either.

My sister knows what a furry is but she is kinda like "lol whatever" about it


----------



## Aika the manokit (Nov 19, 2019)

Everyone except my sister doesn't believe me


----------



## Cosmic-FS (Nov 19, 2019)

So sit down kids, it's story time.

I was at my first fur con a few months ago doing my thing, having fun, getting to meet other furs in person for the first time when I got a call on my cell. It was my sister. I wanted to mute it but then suddenly my phone inexplicable fell out of my hand and, in a mad scramble to catch it, I had accidentally pressed the TALK button. I quickly pick the phone up and that's when my sister started talking. Turns out the reason she had called me was to set up her visit for my upcoming birthday and was trying to coordinate what we were going to do when she got here (she lives out of town and we hadn't seen each other in a few months). I went along with the conversation, trying to play it off like nothing was happening, when she heard all the noise in the background and got suspicious. She then asked, "Where are you?"

I stumbled my words for a bit trying to think up a lie, but nothing was coming to me. Then, for some unknown reason, some thought crossed my brain and I decided '_Screw It' _and I flat out said, "I'm at a furry convention."

My sister was a bit confused and naturally had a number of questions, but once she got over the initial shock she was totally okay with it. She even commented about how she had once seen some crazy intricate fursuits online and thought that it was cool that I got to see something like that in person. After a while she said, "That's cool ... so any way, about your birthday," and just continued the conversation like nothing happened.

So far the only non-furry in my life that knows I'm a furry is my sister. As of this writing I have yet to come out to my parents, but I can't imagine that they would react negatively. My mom (a hippy in a past life) would absolutely support me and my dad, while probably not being able to understand the concept of furries, would still go along with it regardless because it makes me happy. That day taught me that most people won't care if you are a furry and won't treat you any differently than they do now.


----------



## Xitheon (Nov 19, 2019)

My dad is an eccentric bisexual transvestite computer programmer who lives on the internet. Basically, he's weird and was proud of me for being weird too.

My mum doesn't understand furries and calls them "fuzzies" or "those fuzzie people". It's hilarious and adorable. She is a nice mother and just wants me to be happy so she's probably okay with it, though.


----------



## Alopecoid (Nov 19, 2019)

My mom and sister are very supportive. My mom in particular thinks it's great and keeps saying she wants a fursona of her own ^_^

The guy I've been seeing is supportive too. It's not his thing - when I suggested we make him a sona he just said, "I'm good" lol - but he's happy that I enjoy it.

I've told a couple of my old friends and they're cool with it. When I asked one of them over the phone if they were familiar with the fandom, he paused and then said, "Is that the online thing?"  I'll always laugh about that.


----------



## Blazewolf (Nov 21, 2019)

Told my mom I was a furry she told me that she still loves memy brother is ok with it he actually jokes that i always was more animal then a person and my dad don't know he's very old school and would probably disown me so he's out of the loop


----------



## Filter (Nov 22, 2019)

I haven't come out as a furry. At least not formally. When I showed some of my furry art to my parents, they liked it. In fact, they hung it on the wall and didn't ask questions. People know I draw, and that I like animals, but I've yet to be called out. If any have connected the dots, they haven't said it to me.


----------



## Unchain-Utopia (Nov 23, 2019)

Welp, I know not to tell my mom. I have roleplayed on boards for years, usually in fantasy games and frequently created chars that TF’ed in some fashion, including one that became an anthro panther so that was the extent of me venturing into the fandom until recently so there really wasn’t anything to tell yet.

But once I was in the car with my mom, aunt and cousin and the topic was primarily about the “allowing transgender people into the bathroom of the one they identified with,” when my mom kinda out of nowhere said something along the lines of furries being out of their minds. I can’t remember the exact words, but I am very sure she thinks it’s a purely sexual thing as the stereotype goes.

I am rather used to keeping secrets from my mom anyway because I learned even her knowing of mundane things gets to be a hassle. Example: my cousin tags me in a Facebook post watching a movie. Next thing I know, I get a phone call. “Why are you home? Why are you not at work? Did you get fired? You got fired. It’s because you smell.”  The concept of days off seems to elude her sometimes.


----------



## Axel_is_Crafty (Dec 26, 2019)

They didn't believe me!


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 27, 2019)

My friends and family don't know that I'm furry, or that I'm gay. 
Relevant image:


----------



## Troj (Dec 27, 2019)

Realized I gave a very short answer before, so I'll elaborate:

My family is completely supportive, because they see the positive impact the fandom has had on my life, and the lives of some of my friends.

I'm open and nonchalant about being a furry on Facebook, so the only social contacts of mine who don't know are the ones who aren't on Facebook at all, or who don't browse it often enough to notice the occasional furry postings.

I'm also fairly open and nonchalant in meatspace, too, and will talk about the fandom with people when it's relevant to the conversation, or if I'm asked about it. If I haven't talked about it with someone yet, it's because there hasn't been any occasion to bring it up, or because they've shown signs of not being a safe person to disclose to.

Of course, I am more discreet or tight-lipped when I have any reason to worry that someone might harbor intensely-negative stereotypes about the fandom, might use my fandom involvement to attack or malign me, or might perceive me as less "serious," "professional," or competent.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 27, 2019)

My family make a joke or two about it, my friend’s a bit awkward about it, but overall everyone’s opinions on it seems to be “Eh”


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 27, 2019)

Troj said:


> I'm also fairly open and nonchalant in meatspace, too, and will talk about the fandom with people when it's relevant to the conversation, or if I'm asked about it. If I haven't talked about it with someone yet, it's because there hasn't been any occasion to bring it up, or because they've shown signs of not being a safe person to disclose to.
> 
> Of course, I am more discreet or tight-lipped when I have any reason to worry that someone might harbor intensely-negative stereotypes about the fandom, might use my fandom involvement to attack or malign me, or might perceive me as less "serious," "professional," or competent.


This reminds me of Most Awkward Situation Ever (well, probably not, but it was kind of hilarious-in-hindsight-ly awkward). 
One of my lovers is a burner. Yanno, Burning Man, crazy fire art, that kind of shit. So he has burner friends, and sometimes they go out for beer and whatever together. He invited me along. Turns out that his two burner friends were pretty freaked out by furries, and, like... thought furry parents bringing their kids to cons were endangering their kids or indoctrinating them into a cult or something (I don't remember the details, but I know kids came up). So I'm sitting there, trying to tell them "you have no idea what you're talking about" without putting my lover in an awkward spot or making his friends uncomfortable by explicitly identifying myself as furry to them. 

Burners. Being like "furries are freaks." Yeah, I don't even. (No shade on burners, they're generally cool people, but they're not exactly mainstream.) I worried I'd embarrassed my lover and turns out he worried his friends had offended me.

They're such a small minority, though. Most people won't think it's a big deal unless you treat it as a big deal. *shrug* (Which is not me contesting anything you said, Troj, just sorta expanding on it - no reason to worry about who you mention things to unless they give you reason to think they'll react poorly.)


----------



## AceQuorthon (Dec 27, 2019)

Only my sister knows and she said that it’s cool as long as I don’t start walking around in an animal costume in town lmao


----------



## Yav (Dec 27, 2019)

My parents have no clue what a furry even is
My sister had an overreaction and started yelling about it, but it wasn’t anger, just shock.
She still comments and jokes whenever she sees new items in my room even remotely related to anything furry
My brother is the only other one who knew, he basically is a much more chill version of my sister with the comments and reactions to stuff


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Dec 27, 2019)

Sigh. Very awkward because I drunkenly tried to get a friend to come to a furcon with me cause I didnt want to go to my first con alone. LSS, I told him (he's bi/I'm straight) 
I'm a fur yadda yadda yadda. Oddly, he was proud of me and thought I was "coming out".


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 27, 2019)

Godzilla said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184514683350454289


That fursuit is cute and hot as fuck.


----------



## Troj (Dec 27, 2019)

quoting_mungo said:


> Burners. Being like "furries are freaks." Yeah, I don't even.



Talk about throwing rocks at a glass house. Yeah, I don't even, either.

The non-furry burners I've met have expressed mad-crazy respect for furry burners for being dedicated party animals who wear their fursuits in the desert. I know numerous furry burners, mainly from the Bay Area.



quoting_mungo said:


> I worried I'd embarrassed my lover and turns out he worried his friends had offended me.



Good man. Sounds like a keeper.



quoting_mungo said:


> Most people won't think it's a big deal unless you treat it as a big deal.



Bingo. In most cases, I think you basically model how to react for people. If you're cool, they'll be cool.

If someone insists on being an asshole after you've made an effort to be a decent person, that speaks volumes about them.


----------



## MauEvigEternalCat (Dec 28, 2019)

My boyfriend knows obviously seeing how he's a furry too and a few friends online.
Family? Well, they just know I like drawing animal people and probably chalk it up to me being a long time Sonic fan and cat fanatic. And I occasionally put on a pair of cat ears and a tail. Likely they either shrug or roll their eyes and go about their business. I haven't used the term or label "furry" though to them because well...I'm afraid they'll automatically assume the worst due to negative stereotypes. It's more "oh it's just my daughter/granddaughter being weird" again. 
The closest I have to an actual fur suit is my Sonic the hedgehog mascot costume.


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (Dec 28, 2019)

Honestly, this topic scares the crap out of me. I want/need to tell at least my parents that i am a furry because i cant go to any cons or commission a suit with out them knowing. however, being from a conservative family, and already knowing that they think this stuff is weird, I am absolutely terrified to tell them because i do not think they will approve. i really want to tell them soon tho, because I would like to go to DenFur 2020 and that is not going to happen unless i tell them soon, because they will most definatley need PLENTY of time to accept it. any help appreciated!


----------



## Telnac (Dec 28, 2019)

AzureKiteUsagi said:


> I'm curious as to how nonfurries react to someone they know who IS a furry.
> 
> I've only told a few friends and a couple of family members. Those friends either don't care or judge other furs. Family is either indifferent or has no idea about the furry community.


This pretty much describes my situation too. It's not a secret that I'm a furry but I don't go around announcing it to the world either. The few friends and family members who do know don't really care one way or another.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 28, 2019)

My stepdad


AquaEstivo said:


> Honestly, this topic scares the crap out of me. I want/need to tell at least my parents that i am a furry because i cant go to any cons or commission a suit with out them knowing. however, being from a conservative family, and already knowing that they think this stuff is weird, I am absolutely terrified to tell them because i do not think they will approve. i really want to tell them soon tho, because I would like to go to DenFur 2020 and that is not going to happen unless i tell them soon, because they will most definatley need PLENTY of time to accept it. any help appreciated!


As a parent, I love my kids.  gay, furry, alien - doesn't matter as long as they're safe, happy, and doing what they love.

My parents had more of an issue with my being gay (mom wanted grandkids, dad said I needed to do porn) than being furry (mom was ecstatic and thought it was neat, dad suggested I find a way to do reputable porn).  all depends on how you approach it.

P.s. I absolutely don't do porn. Lol.


----------



## Sledge_Husky 04 (Dec 28, 2019)

So with you being a gay furry that would make you more understanding of it thus, you are biased! my parents want absolutely nothing to do with furry stuff, which is what maakes this a problem. if my parents were like you, there would be no problem!


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Dec 29, 2019)

They don't know.  They know I've always preferred animal characters in shows and stories, they know I've always liked to draw animals or write stories about them, they know I always preferred plush animals rather than baby dolls, but I have never referred to myself as a "furry" to any of them.


----------



## BayoDino (Dec 29, 2019)

> You always been an Animal in Human within.



That's how my dad treated me ._.


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 29, 2019)

Most of my friends have no idea what a furry is.
My parents raised a few eyebrows but I guess that doesn't bother them that much


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Dec 29, 2019)

I didn't tell I was. I only showed them what furries are. And then my cousin said (and I remember this cause it cemented the idea of me not telling them), "if I ever see these motherfuckers, I would shoot their asses". He probably would. He was actually about to run over someone with a fursuit outside of convention a few years ago.

It's because a lot of animals that are popular in the fandom have religious significance to my family and that you're not allowed to represent them in any way outside of auspicious iconography.


----------



## malibu (Dec 29, 2019)

My dad knew what a furry was before I did. He was the one who kinda pointed the fandom out to me because I've always had an interest in animal cartoons, animal movies, and anthro characters. I think I was about 14 then.

No one else in the family know what a furry is because they dont care about that kinda stuff. My friends are the same, they just dont care. There are a handful of people at work who know what a furry is but they're apathetic about it.

I am very open about my interest in anthros though, and I buy furry related clothing and accessories from artists. The only way it's affected me was influencing gifts people give me. I get a lot of neat animal related stuff from family and friends.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 30, 2019)

malibu said:


> My dad knew what a furry was before I did. He was the one who kinda pointed the fandom out to me because I've always had an interest in animal cartoons, animal movies, and anthro characters. I think I was about 14 then.
> 
> No one else in the family know what a furry is because they dont care about that kinda stuff. My friends are the same, they just dont care. There are a handful of people at work who know what a furry is but they're apathetic about it.
> 
> I am very open about my interest in anthros though, and I buy furry related clothing and accessories from artists. The only way it's affected me was influencing gifts people give me. I get a lot of neat animal related stuff from family and friends.



Your dad took a risk lol ;D


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 30, 2019)

AquaEstivo said:


> So with you being a gay furry that would make you more understanding of it thus, you are biased! my parents want absolutely nothing to do with furry stuff, which is what maakes this a problem. if my parents were like you, there would be no problem!


Just depends on how cool with the idea you are.  I really do find it true that hate and ignorance are fairly common, but knowledge and guts can get you through it.  I am constantly challenging my kids on what they do and don't  understand and like.  My parents didn't like gay people, until I asked them and then brought home my first girlfriend.  But we approached the subject, I told them, gave them time to accept and now everything is working fine.  Being a furry is the same, just give it time and understand the initial response  and feelings are ok to experience and can lead to positive outcomes.

So, I'm a cool parent?  Damn, have to print this off and show my kids! Most times they complain I'm a girl and not like their friends' dads.


----------



## Troj (Dec 30, 2019)

When in doubt, show people Lisa Ling's "This is Life: Furry Nation."  When somebody isn't at least a _little_ bit moved by it, that speaks volumes about them as a person, and not in a good way. 

Another common sound strategy involves taking your family or friends to a furmeet so they can see it for themselves, or introducing them to individual furries who'll make a good impression.


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Mar 26, 2020)

my mom says furries are creepy and bad, idk if she looked into it at all


----------



## Mambi (Mar 27, 2020)

UwUCarlaUwU said:


> my mom says furries are creepy and bad, idk if she looked into it at all



I'd go for "no" if that's what she thinks in totality.


----------



## BayoDino (Mar 27, 2020)

UwUCarlaUwU said:


> my mom says furries are creepy and bad, idk if she looked into it at all


I disagree with her.


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Mar 27, 2020)

BayoDino said:


> I disagree with her.





Mambi said:


> I'd go for "no" if that's what she thinks in totality.



she thinks they're not ok in the head because they have fursuits,


----------



## BayoDino (Mar 27, 2020)

UwUCarlaUwU said:


> she thinks they're not ok in the head because they have fursuits,


Then because i have no fursuit i'm not a furry XD

I understand you, my parents also tell this t me. they say who's furry is also have psychological problems


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Mar 27, 2020)

its so wrong! Furries are just people who are doing their own thing! There's nothing wrong with being one!


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 27, 2020)

My answer is simple : they didn't find out... and I hope they never do.


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Mar 27, 2020)

yeah, i told my brother and he blurted it out to my parents, not giving me enough time to think of what to say


----------



## Angel_patoo (Apr 30, 2020)

my father is a furry sooooooooooo <w<


----------



## Bababooey (Apr 30, 2020)

I told my mom I was a furry and then showed her what it was since she didn't know. Most of the time she thinks they're cringy, but she has no real issue with them.

I showed her my new were-bat fursona a couple days ago and she called me "her bat girl." lol


----------



## Birdbf (May 7, 2020)

I don’t care. Almost anyone who knows about it doesn’t care. It’s a hobby, and normally people are like “oh, okay, cool, anyways—“ or they’ll ask about my fursona. Pretty Normal. Don’t act like a freak and people usually won’t be weird LOL

When I was registering for college, a furry con was happening about a 10 minute walk away, and the registration lady told me about it so excitedly. My mom was probably more excited than I was, and we headed over after I finished my paperwork. She met one of those murrsuiters with the big-ass titties and she was _super excited_ about it. She had no idea what was going on. Had me take a picture of them together.


----------



## Raever (May 7, 2020)

I don't remember ever actually stating that I was a Furry to people, those that were close to me just seemed to either know and not care or not know and also not care haha. I was always involved in the fandom and enjoyed furry art but I only identified as a furry many years after "integrating" myself in the fandom and exploring what I liked and what I didn't like.

I identified as Otherkin before I identified as a Furry, so being animalistic to a degree had always been a core part of my personality, but being animalistic - I feel, - isn't necessarily a "furry" thing. It just feels like a more primal human thing. Therefore I don't blend or combine the two things. One is a label for identity purposes, and the other is a label for fandom/appeal purposes. Being a furry was just...kinda there. Similar to how I liked comics, or went to "normal" conventions. I liked anthros, and went to anthrocon. It's just such a small part of my overall set of traits, likes, and dislikes that I guess no one ever bothered to react to it when there was so many other more obvious things to react to (ex. being heavily goth). In truth, I've had more friends react to me wearing the color white or any form of "dress"-like attire than ever reacting to my occasional "furry"-like attire/affinities.

No pun intended.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 7, 2020)

I doubt my parents know about the furry fandom.  They like anthro art tho, for instance my dad's a big fan of Wes Anderson's _Fantastic Mr Fox_, so they like what I show them (which is clean, duh)


----------



## Fallowfox (May 7, 2020)

Ooh this is an old thread. 

My folks and friends do not know I'm a furry. It's a bit of a strange thing to bring up! ;D


----------



## Biscayne (May 9, 2020)

My family just kind of regards it like one of those weird things I'm into, like anime or video games. My sister is kind of interested in making her own fursona one day (she didn't realize birds could be fursonas and wants to be a chicken).


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (May 9, 2020)

Apathy from my Mother.... (I pretty much summed it up.)


----------



## TheKeybasHGirl (May 10, 2020)

Nah my parents don't mind it. They don't mind a lot of things tbh, they just warn me of stuff. Of course i'm an adult and my choices will have consiquences.


----------



## Matt the Terrier (May 10, 2020)

My parents kinda know I'm a furry. They know about my fursona, as it's also my YouTube username, but I've just never said the word itself. They just assume I'm a Krypto the Superdog fan.


----------



## Feralteddy (May 10, 2020)

My mom doesn't really "get" it, but she understands that I'm getting paid to make art and, with her being a skilled painter and former art teacher, she's thrilled about that.  She was a little weirded out when I tried making a fursuit as a teenager, and still thinks the idea of fursuits in general is odd.

My older sister is aware that I make NSFW furry art and she's pretty chill about it.  She mostly also appreciates the fact that I'm getting paid to draw.


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (May 12, 2020)

Most people don't care. Then again, I don't really put it out there, and many of my coworkers are surprised that even draw in the first place (because clearly, all janitors are just uneducated slobs who only exist to scrub floors and toilets).

As for my parents, well, they're mostly concerned about why I'm not making money off of it. However, they really love the body positivity though, which surprises me.


----------



## bandit_husky (May 15, 2020)

my brother wants to kill me and my friend is a weeb and she's supportive


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 15, 2020)

My sister jokes about it often. Simply put with the others:

*I'M NOT TELLING THE REST OF MY FAMILY. THEY GET WEIRD WITH IT. *


----------



## bandit_husky (May 18, 2020)

bandit_husky said:


> my brother wants to kill me and my friend is a weeb and she's supportive


update i just stood up to my brother  and now my aunts and cousins know but they think it's cool


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 18, 2020)

bandit_husky said:


> update i just stood up to my brother  and now my aunts and cousins know but they think it's cool



Good job there pal!


----------



## bandit_husky (May 18, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Good job there pal!


he'll never call me a zoophile again


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 18, 2020)

bandit_husky said:


> he'll never call me a zoophile again



I'm glad he didn't! That's an odd thing to say about furries for sure though.


----------



## bandit_husky (May 18, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> I'm glad he didn't! That's an odd thing to say about furries for sure though.


he called me a "animal fucker"


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 18, 2020)

bandit_husky said:


> he called me a "animal fucker"




That's really evil to say.....I hope you made him realize the error of his words.


----------



## bandit_husky (May 18, 2020)

he told me i was biased when i tried to explain


----------



## bandit_husky (May 18, 2020)

but i know what i am


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 18, 2020)

bandit_husky said:


> he told me i was biased when i tried to explain




Closed minds tend to listen less.


----------



## bandit_husky (May 18, 2020)

he called us furries freaks and said it was "disgusting"


----------



## bandit_husky (May 18, 2020)

this is why i dislike the gamer community


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 18, 2020)

bandit_husky said:


> this is why i dislike the gamer community




I can see why. Man, that sounds awful


----------



## bandit_husky (May 18, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> I can see why. Man, that sounds awful


it was


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 18, 2020)

bandit_husky said:


> it was



I'm so sorry you went through that friend...


----------



## Miigo (May 24, 2020)

My best friends know/people I hang out a lot with, rest naw. But the way they usually react is "chill", I am pretty bad at talking about my hobbies anyways so,, yeah. Also they tend to have very stereotypical ideas of being a furry ,, I've been asked "do I identify as a dog" and when I go "no I just like to draw 'em it's fun" that's it usually lol. I don't wear any merch that would "out me as a furry" anyways, the only way to know is by me showing my art :..I have hidden all my furry related stuff in closets in case my classmates come over. 
My family knows bc I wouldn't shut up about the fandom when I was like 13 or 14, I think they have pretty much forgotten about the furry thing at this point, or they think I out grew it.


----------



## redhusky (May 24, 2020)

My family always knew that I liked drawing anthro characters since I was young and everyone else thinks it's pretty cute.


----------



## JIBBLY (Oct 13, 2020)

I don't share my participation in the fandom with people outside of it unless I know what their reaction to it is. When I told my family, mostly because I had purchased two fursuits and couldn't hide it, my mom was delighted and encouraged it. My siblings were indifferent or excited about it. Other people were negative (had one person say why would I waste money on that - I had the very strong urge to tell her why she spends so damn much on clothes and make up. Mind yo' business and don't judge me for what I love lol). Otherwise, people were mostly happy or bemused.


----------



## DominantSubdivision (Oct 13, 2020)

I strictly guard my social life so the only people who know are my closest friends and i plan on keeping it that way, but there real chill & supportive about it and send me a bunch of furry memes now. But reveling it to them has defo been a weight off my shoulders.


----------



## aomagrat (Oct 13, 2020)

I haven't hid my interest in the furry fandom but I haven't come right out and announced it either. I don't have a fursuit but I do have paws and feet and I have worn them in the presence of friends and family.  Got a lot of giggles and snide comments but nothing negative.


----------



## MattsyKun (Oct 13, 2020)

My mom is supportive, but mostly because I run a business first and be a big dumb fox second. But she's always proud of my art, so that's nice!


----------



## Lexiand (Oct 13, 2020)

My sisters are both nerds. 
They did not care. Tbh they were proud of me.

My online friends were only surprised that I'm one.


----------



## Rouge166 (Oct 13, 2020)

My dad accidentally found out he seemed a little weirded out and confused and we haven't talked about it since


----------



## Zehlua (Oct 14, 2020)

No one really cares on my end, except trolls online


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 14, 2020)

After my mum found out she got me a butt plug tail and said "if you want to act like an animal walk down the street with nothing but this on all fours."

It's safe to say we've moved now.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Oct 14, 2020)

My family thinks it’s odd, but they never stopped me from pursuing it.

They’re relatively chill about it, since they already think I’m odd as a person. Not just because I’m a furry, lol.


----------



## Skittles (Oct 14, 2020)

I am considered pretty quirky already within my family unit. And! I did recently admit to my mother that I am both Pansexual and Non binary which is probably more of a shock. She was pretty chill about that.. I doubt furry would bother her! Since she and the rest of my family knew I was heavily into Redwall Ha!


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 14, 2020)

I was exorcised and now live in exile on another world (aka europe)


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Oct 14, 2020)

I've only ever told 2 people I actually know and a few people I only know online. Online people didn't seem to really care, but it took me quite a while to work up to telling anyone IRL. One eventually tried to use it against me, the other has been supportive if a little confused.


----------



## Vesper2112 (Oct 14, 2020)

My daughter teases me a little (but she's a cosplayer and I'm guessing it's just a matter of time before she joins in). My partner is completely fine with it and just laughs at all the art I've commissioned of my fursonas. Everyone at my work knows I costume a lot, so they I'm pretty sure they're just lumping this in with that (or at least they're not saying anything rude to me about it, lol).


----------



## Spatel (Oct 14, 2020)

My parents did not take it well.

They took away my computer, car keys, and sent me to a therapist.


----------



## Troj (Oct 14, 2020)

Holy shit! Sorry to hear that. Wow.

How's the therapist been, out of curiosity?


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 14, 2020)

I don't really tell people because being a furry is just a hobby, at least for me, it's not like coming out as gay or trans. If your parents are strict and gonna punish you, please don't tell them >.<


----------



## лОРИк (Oct 14, 2020)

My parents threw me off the balcony and told me never to come home.


----------



## Spatel (Oct 14, 2020)

Troj said:


> Holy shit! Sorry to hear that. Wow.
> 
> How's the therapist been, out of curiosity?



Haha thanks for the concern! This was over a decade ago.

I had some good discussions with the therapist but ultimately disagreed with their diagnosis and stopped going. They did put me on SSRIs though for depression, which helped give me the bump that I needed to get a job, get a girlfriend, and move on with my life. As for the furry thing... it's just something I can never talk about with them.


----------



## Troj (Oct 14, 2020)

Sorry you can't talk to your parents. That sucks!  At least relieved to hear that the therapist at least tried to be helpful, wasn't an anti-furry whackadoo, and that the SSRIs gave you a boost.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Oct 22, 2020)

My 4 siblings are all totally cool with it, I can tell my mom finds it unsettling but she doesn't say anything, and my dad definitely hasn't heard of furries. I only have 4 close friends and they're all cool with it too. One of them makes fun of me for it sometimes but that's just how our friendship is, we make fun of eachother all the time over small things.


----------



## Vantablue (Oct 22, 2020)

I don't intend to reveal it anytime soon, at least not to my parents, because they're both in their 60s. My mom is pretty accepting and probably would just think it's a little weird, but my dad tends to have the boomer mentality and he'd probably shame me for it.


----------



## DergenTheDragon (Oct 22, 2020)

There's one person in the entire world who knows me irl and knows and am a furry, and he's cool with cuz he's one too. I ain't revealing it to any of my family yet, it's been a total secret life of mine for unofficially probably around 5 or 6 years


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Oct 22, 2020)

My siblings didn’t mind, father thought it was funny, and my mother thinks it’s a disgusting mental illness


----------



## DergenTheDragon (Oct 22, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> My siblings didn’t mind, father thought it was funny, and my mother thinks it’s a disgusting mental illness


Really? the mothers are usually the ones who understand.. huh


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Oct 22, 2020)

DergenTheDragon said:


> Really? the mothers are usually the ones who understand.. huh


The gods cursed me with a closed minded one who gets her info from all the wrong sources.

I love her, but still, she thinks furries are deviants and perverts, and for that I avoid discussing anything personal about my life with her


----------



## DergenTheDragon (Oct 22, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> The gods cursed me with a closed minded one who gets her info from all the wrong sources.
> 
> I love her, but still, she thinks furries are deviants and perverts, and for that I avoid discussing anything personal about my life with her


That sucks, sorry it's turned out that way man.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Oct 22, 2020)

DergenTheDragon said:


> That sucks, sorry it's turned out that way man.


There are a lot of worse moms out there in the world. Trust me


----------



## DergenTheDragon (Oct 22, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> There are a lot of worse moms out there in the world. Trust me


Ik but still sucks either way.


----------



## Bababooey (Oct 23, 2020)

Лорик said:


> My parents threw me off the balcony and told me never to come home.


Omg! Seriously? When did this happen? Are you okay?


----------



## лОРИк (Oct 23, 2020)

Chomby said:


> Omg! Seriously? When did this happen? Are you okay?


It was a joke. Not funny joke. Parents don't really know I'm a fluffy piece of shit


----------



## DergenTheDragon (Oct 23, 2020)

Лорик said:


> It was a joke. Not funny joke. Parents don't really know I'm a fluffy piece of shit


You're not a piece of shit, you're a wonderful person with a different mind to the 'outsiders' Love who you ARE, not what other people want you to be..


----------



## sshado (Oct 23, 2020)

I use my fursona as my avatar at work and I'm out to most people who know me. Family doesn't care. All of my personal profiles have some sort of link to my fursona just because it's an active part of my hobbies.

Nobody cares. It's not a big deal!


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 23, 2020)

They don't, they assume it's a character I like from a game I've made since they know I do game development.
That's how I got away with a giant plushie of Jackpot and Legosi mousepad.


----------



## Punji (Oct 25, 2020)

A few days ago I "told" my best friend. We finally exchanged our Discord IDs after being friends for over five years and of course that meant he saw my profile picture.

He said he sort of already knew based on our past history together and even though he doesn't share the interest he said something to the effect of "if it made me happy it was okay," and asked a few of the "normie" questions, like if I ever dressed up or wore a tail.

I'm happy that he was so okay with it, even though he's not a fan. I didn't think he'd be against it all that much, but I had to worry. After all, that's why this thread exists.

He refuses to call me Punji though.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Oct 28, 2020)

the only people that know I'm a furry are my wife and my younger daughter that lives with us. It's a hobby to me, like music, slot cars, model cars, RC aircraft, etc. My older daughter and her family thinks I make cool Halloween costumes and cosplay things.

Sorry if that was anti-climactic. I don't shout "I'm A Furry!" at the top of my lungs every chance I get. It's a hobby.


----------



## Guifrog (Oct 28, 2020)

Ain't something I'm much concerned about. Everybody knows, and I have a family of weirdos
RL friends are not too weird but still, one of them told me they find fursuiters sexy


----------



## Yastreb (Nov 15, 2020)

Nobody knows yet, but that's not because I would actively hide my furry side. I just think telling it out of nowhere would be weird. If a conversation turned to animals, or films/books with anthro characters, I wouldn't try to hide my interests. But if people found out, I can imagine how they would react.

My parents probably don't even know the word furry. They wouldn't care or understand.
On the other hand, my siblings grew up in the age of internet, so I'm sure they have at least heard of the furry fandom.
My sister would be mildy interested.
My brother probably thinks furry is all about porn, but would believe me once I told him it's not.
As for friends, I don't have any. Yay.


----------



## Tabr (Nov 17, 2020)

Most don't know and and I see no reason to change that!


----------



## Kit the fox (Nov 19, 2020)

Nyro46 said:


> My brother called me a furry before I even knew about the fandom. So, I kinda partially blame him for leading me to it. (But let's be fair, I would have eventually found it anyway). This was because I've always drawn anthro animal characters anyway, so it only made sense.
> 
> Everyone else in my family just knows I draw cartoon animal characters. I don't think most of them really know about furries or the fandom (other than my brother obviously). Like I've even been working on a fursuit head and my mom thinks it's cool, I didn't have any need to be like "BY THE WAY THIS IS ME BEING A FURRY, MOM."
> My mom I think even watched a Christmas furry movie once and she still hasn't put two and two together xD


Or she *is a furry*


----------



## AzureKiteUsagi (Nov 30, 2020)

Tabr said:


> Most don't know and and I see no reason to change that!


That's perfectly fine, it's your own business after all.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 1, 2020)

They sent me to Mars. I am now on Mars.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Dec 1, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> They sent me to Mars. I am now on Mars.


sounds hot


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 1, 2020)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> sounds hot


It's a bit of a cold spot you know? there is no atmosphere


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Dec 1, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> It's a bit of a cold spot you know? there is no atmosphere


that was the joke!!!111


----------



## AzureKiteUsagi (Dec 1, 2020)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> that was the joke!!!111



Strange, usually I'M the joke.


----------



## Eremurus (Dec 2, 2020)

I... think I will pass.


----------



## JuniperW (Dec 2, 2020)

Nothing really changed. My parents don’t mind the subjects I’m interested in, even if they don’t understand them very much. I haven’t explicitly told any of my friends I’m a furry, but I’m sure they wouldn’t mind either.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 2, 2020)

They reacted because they don't need to know as it's a private matter, plain and simple.


----------



## RealWolfBoy2502 (Dec 2, 2020)

AzureKiteUsagi said:


> I'm curious as to how nonfurries react to someone they know who IS a furry.
> 
> I've only told a few friends and a couple of family members. Those friends either don't care or judge other furs. Family is either indifferent or has no idea about the furry community.


They were really supportive and I'm getting a fursiut here soon and I will be very happy and thanks to fluke for showing me that u can be a furry and not be shamed were ever you go and I appreciate that and he is the one inspired me to be a furry and I'm proud to one what I'm trying to say is thanks fluke


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 2, 2020)

My brother belittled me for being a Sonic fan, but he just in general doesn't like Sonic. I have pictures on my wall of my characters and my family doesn't seem to mind. It's more or less my brother just doesn't like the Sonic fandom in general or something he's simply not into, on the opposite he doesn't like Warhammer as well, which is filled with humans. I've tried so much to get him into the fandom, got him his own ork army and even bought him a game, but he refunded it on steam. So, it's more of a "meh I'm not into it" sort of deal as for my Sonic fandom stuff as well. I'm not really a furry though.


----------



## AzureKiteUsagi (Dec 4, 2020)

ghammer said:


> It went surprisingly well, though they were always open-minded. I may have been too enthusiastic for furry stuff though because now, they all seem to reference it. Also I'm probably in the only family where we share furry art we like in our groupchat.


Oh wow! I like showing my cousin really cool furry art. She was amazed at first because she thought most art in the fandom was NSFW.


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 6, 2020)

Nothing, which is for the best. They don't need to know that I pretend to be a sexy fox person online.


----------



## AzureKiteUsagi (Dec 6, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> Nothing, which is for the best. They don't need to know that I pretend to be a sexy fox person online.


That's fair!


----------



## Eremurus (Dec 7, 2020)

I once let it slip to my room mate, just once, that I was a furry. He still reminds me from time to time that I am a weirdo for it. I haven't told any of my other friends. Why would I? It's not for non-furries to know.


----------



## SenderWolf (Dec 7, 2020)

My partner doesn't know. I mean, she knows I "was" when I was in my early 20s, but has no idea I still feel this way. Although I can be pretty true with her with everything about my life, and she's supportive, this falls into a little black hole she doesn't ever need to know about, and would not understand.


----------



## Tacoshark (Dec 7, 2020)

My girlfriend knows I'm a furry and has for a while. At first she was kinda weirded out based on some of the more common misconceptions about the fandom. In recent history she has become more open and interested, but I don't see her joining the fandom.

No one else really knows, though strangely one of my coworkers found my furry instagram and just followed me. I don't think he knows its me, and he would have no real way of knowing its me, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Filter (Dec 7, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> They sent me to Mars. I am now on Mars.


Mine put me in the doghouse.


----------



## AzureKiteUsagi (Dec 8, 2020)

Eremurus said:


> I once let it slip to my room mate, just once, that I was a furry. He still reminds me from time to time that I am a weirdo for it. I haven't told any of my other friends. Why would I? It's not for non-furries to know.


I've had mixed reactions. Some friends don't care, some make fun of me, and some encourage me to like what I want.


----------



## Eremurus (Dec 8, 2020)

AzureKiteUsagi said:


> I've had mixed reactions. Some friends don't care, some make fun of me, and some encourage me to like what I want.



Well, the friends that encourage you certainly sound like good friends.


----------



## VileKeyKeeper (Dec 10, 2020)

My irl friends know about my furryness and would joke about it a lot (but, like, in a good way)
My partner knows as well, he'll meme the hell out of me every time I bring the topic on, but he's a scalie himself, so we're in this meme pool together; he's also very supportive of my work (which is, obviously, drawing furry stuff)

 Most of my family doesn't know and well, they don't need to, we communicate very rarily
 But my mom demands me to send her every new art I make cause she adores all fluffy things xD


----------



## DexterDraws (Dec 10, 2020)

lmaoo nobody needs to know its not their business what your hobbies are


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 10, 2020)

Oddly enough, none of my family have ever said anything about the amount of giant characters I have. My brother mocked me for being into Sonic, but none of them had said anything about the sheer amount of macros. Then again, most of my giants are fully clothed and I also have male ones which they know clearly I'm not gay.


----------

